# Diamond tile hole saw set



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

Who has experience with hole saws for tile??? I was wondering who makes the best quality bits for the $$$?


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

rubi makes goood ones


----------



## sycamorebob (Sep 2, 2012)

I like the Lenox 1 1/4 at lowes for 10 bucks

http://www.lowes.com/pd_213195-2830...+saw&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=hole+saw&facetInfo=

http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...gId=10051&cmRelshp=rel&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1

http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...gId=10051&cmRelshp=rel&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I cut all the holes for the deck mount master tub valves we install. I've mainly used it on 1" thick marble, but it also works great on tile, thin set and the cement board they set to. I've also used it to cut faucet holes on those utility sinks made of that silstone stuff. This is what I have been using for years. Still currently using the same bit for over a year now. I don't use the water dam they provide anymore, I use putty, or just a water bottle with a hole poked in the top to continuously drip on the bit. You just have to get used to starting the bit on and angle so it doesn't want to wander on the tile. Practice on scraps first. Just keep the bit cool and clean it off after you are done using it and it will last. http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...gId=10051&cmRelshp=req&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Every tile and marble guy I have seen uses high speed angle grinders with some crazy looking bits like the Rubi ones. Those are for the high speed dry cuts. They (the guys, not the bit) also cut crooked holes that can't fit a straight valve body through it so that's why I started doing it a long time ago. I use the above bit in a normal plug in Black and Decker drill at a medium speed.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I have the same bit. I use it at a slow speed and it works awesome. I've also had it for probably 6 years. It still works like a champ.


----------

